# My new DIY LED headlight



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm new on here. What a fantastic source of info.. 

I've just started making my own LED based headlight and thought I'd post some pics of my casing to see what you lot think of it..
I've based the lights on Luxeon K2's as I could get some samples FREE!!
I'm also using Fraen optics as I could also get some samples FREE!!
I'll hopefully be using the new K2 with TTF(?) when I finally put it all together.
Currently sourcing all the extra bits-switches/battery etc etc
Will keep you posted on how it goes..

Would appreciate any feedback

Cheers for now, Steve


----------



## SkUG (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks good!
Free samples? jammy!
any construction pics / internal pics?


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

hmmmm i wonder what you do for a living.  
good work there deesta, cant wait to see the finished item


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, that looks kinda like the cateye triple shot that I just saw at the store for $250 on clearance. Very cool light! :thumbsup: Did you make that on one of the hobby CNC machines (sieg x2) or a commercial machine? Also what are the holes in the back for, I see 3 of them?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I am astounded what folks are constructing in there sheds these days the quality of stuff just gets better :crazy:

:arf::arf::arf:free leds , free optics , and I presume free use of CNC hacksaw:smilewinkgrin:

Cant seem to think of any critisism its looking great so far


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great looking light! 

Curious as to how you plan to mount it. Also some dimensions on the housing would be cool. 

Hmmm....Where do I get my hands on a CNC machine... Or heck even a lathe... anything would be better than the hack saw and sand paper that I have now!


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Popper252 said:


> Great looking light!
> 
> Curious as to how you plan to mount it. Also some dimensions on the housing would be cool.
> 
> Hmmm....Where do I get my hands on a CNC machine... Or heck even a lathe... anything would be better than the hack saw and sand paper that I have now!


No kidding, this kind of light makes me itch to get access to a CNC mill... hmm... Oh well, occasional access to a drill press and a bandsaw, and files and sandpaper has to do the job for the moment.

Beautiful light, what are the rough dimensions for that?


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking good, better than what's in the shops. 

You may find that the 25 degree optic in the centre is a bit wide. I tried one and it is VERY wide and wastes a lot of light. 

And do you know what driver you are going to use?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

yetibetty said:


> You may find that the 25 degree optic in the centre is a bit wide. I tried one and it is VERY wide and wastes a lot of light.


Its really hard to asses the benefits of the 25. I have a 25/6 dual and can run them independantly. The 25 doesn't make things much brighter but the added spill is a big help while riding. 
25/elliptical/spot is probably ideal. Nice work deesta.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Popper252 said:


> Hmmm....Where do I get my hands on a CNC machine... Or heck even a lathe... anything would be better than the hack saw and sand paper that I have now!


I know the feeling, I have a vice, a hacksaw, some files and a drill press for my projects.

From what I have read, most seem to start with a sieg x2 (such as the harbor freight mini mill) and turn it into a CNC mill with an adapter kit for the x,y and z stepper motor mounts, the steppers, power supplies, controllers and software. All this stuff is expensive, and then add the tooling and other stuff I am sure would be needed and then it becomes really expensive. I decided against going that route because I have nowhere to put it at this time, not to mention the expensive part. Deesta's light however makes me consider it all over again


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks good but I'm surprised that you didn't go with Cree's or even SSC. The K2 runs really warm is is less efficient.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feed back guys...:thumbsup: 

Luckily for me, I'm a CNC programmer by trade and have access to lathes and mills..unfortunately I'm not so good on the electronics side of things:madman: 

I'll try to answer a few questions:

The dimensions for the light are approx 85mm wide, 35mm high and 50mm deep(at the moment..I'm gonna see if I can make the depth abit less)

I'm going to either make a mount or buy one off the shelf that will do the trick.

The 3 holes in the back are for 2 switches and a battery feed. I'm hoping to be bale to set the light so i can have centre flood on, 2 outer spots on or both on. Will hopefully get a better run time.

I opted for K2's as they seemed to be the best available(may have to re-think). I don't think heat wioll be a problem as the whole of the body will act as a good heatsink.

Will post more photo's as and when I do more....

Thanks again guys

Steve


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Wowwwwwwww, excellent job, now a few pics of inside and some beamshot will are perfect  

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice! It has a bit of a steampunk look to it.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a couple of photo's of the inside of the casing...

I'm going to be mounting the star LED's onto a separate board a sit will make assembly easier (that's the 4 screw holes in the front piece)
and mounting a small strip board to hold all the electronics(that's the 4 screw holes in the back plate).
I'm also going to be sealing the whole unit using rubber o-rings and sealed switches/battery connector so will (hopefully) be fully waterproof.
I think the unit is a pretty good size as the heatsinking around the outside is about 4mm deep..hopefully this will help with any heat issues that may arise  
I may have found a battery supplier, which is good as it was gonna cost more for the shipping than it was for the battery. 
All I need to do now is get my arse in gear and get the electronics side of things sorted...

I'll keep you posted as to how I get on...I think I'm gonna need some tips off all you experts out there :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Deesta That is nice work there looks very slick and I am jealous as a very jealous thing

I didnot realise you were in UK get in touch with Smudgembuk he builds ace batteries I have had 4 off him I am sure He can do you a good battery for that light. and shipping should be cheaper too.


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

that is going to be one bling light to have on a bike.

Do you cnc other bike bits?


----------



## rangeroy (Jul 12, 2008)

can back up what troutie says i have a batt built by 5mudge they are the tops.
ps v nice cnc work


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Really appreciate all the feedback...I'm really chuffed with how well the housing looks
Spent quite a while doing the design work on MasterCAM, made it alot easier to picture how it would look as it's possible to make a 3D rendition of the finished piece.

I'm starting to get the DIY bug now...

Troutie: I've been in touch with smudge and it seems that he's the man when it comes to batteries, I feel a 7.5v 5.4Ah Li-ion battery coming up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Very very nice... deserves more than the Luxeon K2s.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice! Now I really wish I had a CNC mini mill. Have you thought of getting it anodized and dyed?


----------



## DugB (Sep 14, 2008)

Man, that's beautiful! I just made a 500 lumen helmet mounted light from one of the 4-battery MagLite drop-in units on eBay, fit inside a machined PVC housing...works well but looks ugly. Really nice work!

- Doug


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi guys,
Just thought I'd post a new pic with some LED's in place to give some feel of size of my unit. I've got Luxeon K2's in at the moment but will prob be using R2's (maybe an MCE or 2 depending on how it sinks away the heat!!)

Appreciate all the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Classy, it looks like you could just about add some spark and fuel and you could probably use it to power your bike too  

Seriously though, I have little doubt that with all the fins and all the aluminum you will have no problem with heat - you can probably run Cree XR-E's at an amp with no problem (while riding).


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re-designed version...*

Hi all,

Been having a play on my CNC today and done a slight re-design of my light to accommodate the bFlex (hadn't taken the size of it into account before...:madman: )
and to try and save some weight. Got it down to 140g's....maybe able to save a bit more yet.:thumbsup: 
How important is weight over robustness??

It's now ,following advice off troutie, going to be a triple R2. Running at 1000mAh with a 15v 5400mAh battery. Any recommendations for colour of LED to go for? Was thinking WH or WG.

Please keep any feedback coming

Steve


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice work. :thumbsup: 
I've been using WH and no complaints.
140g is a good weight, its not that important unless you're helmet mounting.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Update...

A bit more progress made today! I've just received my battery and charger from smudgemtb...top quality and great price too, highly recommended if any of you need a battery.

All I need now are my LED's/optics and bFlex...:madman:


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

FYI on the bflex

George is back and shipping as of last night.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Zen...

I've actually got one coming...just can't wait!!!!!:madman:


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Neat looking light there deesta :thumbsup: 
Now you know what troutie went through waiting for his MCE's


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Another update.....

It's all starting to come together now!!!!

Just had my switch arrive :thumbsup: Really nice, low profile. It's only 13mm deep inside the casing and is fully sealed to IP67.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice little switch :thumbsup:

Where from and how much
just what I am looking for


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey troutie,

Got it from RS, £3.84 (I think)..It's got a nice feel to it too...very positive and the button seems quite grippy so should work well with gloves :thumbsup:


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey deesta,
have you finished the front of it yet ?


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello smudge,

I've got tha casing all done and am now just waiting for the elctrical bits to go inside!!! :madman: 

Everything is on order, just not been delivered by the postman yet  

It shouldn't take long to get it together once it's all here thoygh so will post some pics/beamshots etc when it's all done....can't wait!! My 2 TR801 torches are good but the light is too tight, I need some flood action  


Steve


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Woo-hoo...more bits arrived today :thumbsup: but not the damned bFlex :madman: 

Here's some more pics of the unit with the switch/LED's/optics etc...


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

That is looking good Steve .
Aint it frustrating waiting for a bit so you can finaly see it working


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Thats lookin pretty impressive deesta, 
just take youre time soldering it all together once the bflex arrives  or youll be :madman: :madman:


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

What optics are you using with the R2s?

JZ


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey JZ

I'm using Ledil LC1's....1 x flood and 2 x smooth spots..

Will do some beam shots when it's up and running :thumbsup:


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow, you could easily sell a number of those housing here to offset your costs. Very impressive!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks mate, I am thinking about doing a few sets to sell...:thumbsup: 

Will see how well mine works first


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

deesta said:


> Thanks mate, I am thinking about doing a few sets to sell...:thumbsup:
> 
> Will see how well mine works first


 Oi no more advise for you now


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

:sad: :cryin: :cryin: :bluefrown:


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

deesta said:


> Thanks mate, I am thinking about doing a few sets to sell...:thumbsup:
> 
> Will see how well mine works first


Might want to also consider a double light, I know a number of people who are more concerned with battery time than overall candlepower.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

That is something I've thought about too....:thumbsup: 

Had an initial idea of having the triple on the bars and a double on my helmet!!

I'm using a 15v 5400mAh battery so runtime shouldn't be too much of a problem..


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

deesta said:


> I'm using a 15v 5400mAh battery so runtime shouldn't be too much of a problem..


That battery is a little big for me, I'm trying to lighten up all around (including myself). I've thinking a dual on the bar and either a dual or a single on my helmet. Anything is better than the 10w halogens I've used successfully for many years!


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Spectacular work deesta. That light is beautiful and compact.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

Hey Deesta! Thats is a beauty! What did you use to get that nice finish? Is it bead blasted?
Very cool! What type of CNC did you use? Aaron


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

Wait, I'm confused... do you have two different lights you are showing here? I'm seeing different #s of bolts, an engraving and red LED that appeared... am I going crazy?


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

wow Deesta, 

You have the patience of a saint!!! This has nearly been 2 months in the making and still no electronics... I would have gone insane by now and probably tried installing candles just so i could take it for a ride!!!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

A few replies..... 

Racedave: Thanks very much :thumbsup: 

aaron04: Thanks very much, the earlier photo's are of my first design that I shot blast. The last set of photo's are just the machined finish. I'm lucky to have access to a shotblaster at work I've done the machining on a Bridgeport 760xp3 vertical machining centre. Quite a good bit of kit...and FREE to use!!!!!!

Kurt: I've been working on different designs, as I've learnt more about what is needed. I've also had to make a few changes to accommodate things like the bFlex (still not arrived by the way :madman: ). I've also been able to save a bit of weight here and there too  

salty:  I must have....I've only recently been able to start on the electronics side due to finances etc but now it's all ordered, I just can't wait for them to arrive. I'm only waiting for the bFlex now :madman: Had not thought of candles will give them a go if the bFlex doesn't arrive this week :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

All the casing/mount assembled...

Will probably make a smaller mount when I have time but this one will do for now.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice! I _really_ like that bead blasted finish.

Looking for a source for that sort of switch over here in the colonies...

JZ


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve what does the beadblasted finish look like when anodised.

Or can you send me a bit of ali beadblasted and I can get it done to see .


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm loving it!


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

It's awesome the way it is but it would look even more awesomer (my own word) with some outlines on the front around the lenses. 
I started building my own CNC a while back, seeing your housing is making me want to finish it!
Aaron


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

JimZinVT said:


> Very nice! I _really_ like that bead blasted finish.
> 
> Looking for a source for that sort of switch over here in the colonies...
> 
> JZ


I found that switch in my Jameco catalog at work... but I can't seem to find it on their horrible website. I will try and remember to look up the code on Monday.

http://www.jameco.com/


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Kurt: Isn't RS a worldwide company? That's where I got mine from anyhoo :thumbsup: 

aaron: What do you mean 'outlines on the front lenses'?? Finish your CNC, you'll love what you can produce  

troutie: Drop me your address and I'll get a bit over to you. It does look cool when anodised after bead blasting, the aluminium has a very uniform colour. It can , sometimes, go a bit washy if it's just a machined finish that is anodised, all depends on the quality of the aluminium :thumbsup:


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

deesta said:


> Kurt: Isn't RS a worldwide company? That's where I got mine from anyhoo :thumbsup:


By RS do you mean http://www.rselectronics.com/ ? Any chance you remember the PN?

I found the Jameco switch I was thinking of, it's a "momentary on" so it won't work here unless it's hooked to the proper circuit board. APEM also makes the switch as a "latching" switch (think of a pen) with PN IPR1SAD, I'm still looking for a seller.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

aaron04 said:


> I started building my own CNC a while back, seeing your housing is making me want to finish it!
> Aaron


Alright Aaron, you absolutely have to get the design and build info for that up on these forum pages. OK it's not a light but I'm sure I am not the only light builder that would love to know how you build your own cnc

Please


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

these are them kg


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

I was talking about maybe cutting a line around the face, close to the edge or one that follows the perimeter of the three lenses. Like I said, it great like it is but would look cool with a little datail on the face plate.
I built a simple three axis CNC a few months ago, I wont be able to do the kind of carving you do but I should be able to get close with a few extra steps. I still need to get the stepper motors and controller before I get it running. This one is just a prototype, after I figure it out I will build another out of aluminum. Aaron








https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v655/aaronhero/


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

You need Ti bolts, ASAP!


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, I want buy some switch how the yours in Spain, but I don't found any local store with that kind of switch, anyone know if have any on-line store in Europe that sell this kind of swich and don't are very expensive the delivery cost? and the switch not either, clear  

Thanks in advance  

msxtr


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

msxtr said:


> Hi, I want buy some switch how the yours in Spain, but I don't found any local store with that kind of switch, anyone know if have any on-line store in Europe that sell this kind of swich and don't are very expensive the delivery cost? and the switch not either, clear
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> msxtr


msxtr 
this is the company in UK
http://www.apem.co.uk/pushbutton.html

and this place sells them not sure about spain
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/...)&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=4294957307&Nty=1

some very nice switches

they may have a distributer in mainland europe


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> msxtr
> this is the company in UK
> http://www.apem.co.uk/pushbutton.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a look at this stores 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Re: switch...

msxtr, you can get the switch from rs in spain. http://es.rs-online.com/web/ I think that is the link.
if that does not work, do a google search for rs components. You should get www.rs-components.com, go there and then select Europe then Spain.

I think the part number is:248-8957 They have a large selection of switches there.

Hope that helps :thumbsup:

Steve

Kurt: if you follow the link above, you'll be able to gewt to RS in the US:thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Mmmmm...titanium bolts!!!!


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

aaron04 said:


> I was talking about maybe cutting a line around the face, close to the edge or one that follows the perimeter of the three lenses. Like I said, it great like it is but would look cool with a little datail on the face plate.
> I built a simple three axis CNC a few months ago, I wont be able to do the kind of carving you do but I should be able to get close with a few extra steps. I still need to get the stepper motors and controller before I get it running. This one is just a prototype, after I figure it out I will build another out of aluminum.


Aaron, your homebrew CNC mill is an inspiration. What sort of milling device are you using? I was thinking possibly a Dremel-tool, or better yet, a pneumatic die-grinder fitted with a carbide cutter-bit.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

aaron: I get ya :thumbsup: I'll have a play at work and see what I can come up with


----------



## pricecw (Jul 24, 2008)

With those links, I went to apem's website, and digikey is a distributor.

Search for apem sealed, select round, off-on, and a list comes up with these in it.

pdf of the cat page http://dkc3.digikey.com/PDF/T083/P2047.pdf

--Carl


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

There you go.

Depending on what driver is being used depends if you want latching or momentary on. The Bflex driver wants momentary on as the chip does the work, standard buck or boost pucks typically need latching switches.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

deesta said:


> aaron: I get ya :thumbsup: I'll have a play at work and see what I can come up with


Cool! While your at it make me a housing as well!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

pricecw said:


> With those links, I went to apem's website, and digikey is a distributor.
> Search for apem sealed, select round, off-on, and a list comes up with these in it.
> pdf of the cat page http://dkc3.digikey.com/PDF/T083/P2047.pdf


Ouch...those are some pricey switches!

JZ


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

aaron04 said:


> I was talking about maybe cutting a line around the face, close to the edge or one that follows the perimeter of the three lenses. Like I said, it great like it is but would look cool with a little datail on the face plate.
> I built a simple three axis CNC a few months ago, I wont be able to do the kind of carving you do but I should be able to get close with a few extra steps. I still need to get the stepper motors and controller before I get it running. This one is just a prototype, after I figure it out I will build another out of aluminum. Aaron
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is a work of art! :thumbsup: I can't wait to see what it can turn out!

You should start a whole thread dedicated to that beast! Lay out your design plans for it once you get it working so that others can play too!


----------



## black_taco (Apr 12, 2005)

Sweet looking build! What's up with the chatter marks in the corners though? jk Sorry, I am a machinist too. Thanks for the inspiration to build a light of my own also!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

taco: You're not my boss are you? He said the same thing....It's only a prototype at the moment, I'm trying to make sure it all works and will then maybe do a good one.

Anyway, it's not chatter, it's vertical corner knurling  
What kind of machining do you do?

Steve


----------



## black_taco (Apr 12, 2005)

Haha yes I am, now quit surfing mtbr and get back to work Steve! I have did a little of everything. Basically a lot of very small batch numbers for custom automated machines for industry, high end competition rim fire firearm components via CNC and manual. I went back to school after my machining A.A. so I don't have very much time to mess around in the shop anymore though so a light build will definitly be down the road quite a ways.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

I've actually finished for the day!!! Sounds like you've done some cool stuff. Bike lights can take a while to do, this one's been going for over 2 months now and it's still not finished :madman: 

Post some pics/info when you get round to doing yours, be good to see what you come up with :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Woo-hoo....*

Hurrah...just had a package off the postman!!!!!

bFex has landed.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

oh dear prepare for the what have I done wrong post in about an hour  

 followed by the how do I programme the bflex.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

LMAO....I thought someone might put something like that.....:thumbsup: 

Congratulations for getting in first Chris. I will have a few questions no doubt but for the moment, I'm quite happy reading through the bFlex manual 

I've now got all my bits and can put it all together  

What's the best way to fix a bFlex into the casing? I have a small ledge that it will sit....


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:lol: good luck Steve 

Oh that beadblasted piece of housing arrived thanks
it looks really nice and beautifully made 

only one thing wrong there appears to be the middle and front missing


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*milli - it*



deesta said:


> What's the best way to fix a bFlex into the casing? I have a small ledge that it will sit....


The guy who made the housing for my quad milled an indentation into the housing that strangely was the "exact" size for a bFlex. The temp sensor faces towards the LEDs.

If it's not a precise fit, you may want to shrink wrap it so that it is isolated.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Troutie: I only put the back in as the front has been binned due to 'not making the grade'.

notaknob: Thanks...I've got a cutout in my housing for the bFlex to sit in but it's a bit loose, is there anyway of sticking it in place? Glue/sealant maybe???


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I use silicon 
make sure nothing shorts on the casing .

:arf: :arf: and get off this forum and do some soldering :arf: 

we are waiting


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

bFlex in position:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Chris,
Will the silicon prevent shorts too? I think all the solder points will not be touching....


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Be carefull it looks like there is some solder and wire in some of the holes 


I am off out for a ride I will expect it built up and beam shots when I return


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, 1st step, get old solder/wire out....you can't go out for a ride!!!! Who will answer my questions???????


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

deesta said:


> Yeah, 1st step, get old solder/wire out....you can't go out for a ride!!!! Who will answer my questions???????


There are lots on here to help 
I dont find it easy redoing a bflex so dont screw up


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

No pressure then...if you find it hard, it's going to be a hoot for me and my basic skills!!!


----------



## rayhead00 (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you have solder wick? It looks like fine flat braided copper wire. Put the wick between the area you want to clean and your iron. As the solder gets hot, it will wick into the braids. clean as can be. 
Some flux in a some braided speaker wire works in a pinch.


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

come on deesta , troutie would of been out and uploaded beam shots by now


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Failure!!!*

Well, my 1st attemp at wiring my light has been met with a big, fat failure :madman:

I wired it all up ok, then connected it up to the battery, 2 of the 3 LED's came on, no status LED, switch didn't work.....

Then it stopped working!!!!!

Damn it.........:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

deesta, Don't give up my first bFlex atempt didn't work first time. First check you have the +/- on all the LEDs correct, and check that no solder has run onto a component on the bFlex. If you are like me you will need a monster size magnifying glass.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks betty, I thought I'd checked everything before connectiong the battery. I'll have to borrow the massive magnifying glass from work to see if (probably where more like) I've cocked up....It's so frustrating!!!! Tomorrow is night ride night too, wanted to impress my mate with my new light


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

deesta,
You can allways post it up to myself or troutie to have a look at if you want  
just be careful with the soldering iron, it dead easy to do more damage than good once you start unsoldering and soldering again


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooooh....

following a re-wire tonight, I now have 2 LED's lighting up....not all 3 though 

Don't seem to be having any joy from the switch either as I can't enter the menu or alter the lighting output.

Any tips guys?


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

you have got the right switch havent you, one of those momentary thingies. like you have on a mouse


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi mate,
it's the switch that's sent out with the bFlex so should be!!!I'll check the connections on it and try again....


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

hi deesta,
do you have a spare led to swap with the one that isnt working? Also as the Bflex appears not new, do you know if it was working ok to begin with


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

deesta, do the LEDs that work flash like mad(strobe) for 3 seconds when you plug in the battery? I ask because they should.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Smudge: I've changed the non-working one for a Luxeon K2 and that worked so I've obviously f**ked one of my new R2's good and proper 

betty:the LED's do a kind of strobe for, maybe, 3 flashes the I get a couple of slower flashes, then they stay lit at low level. I've got no way of altering the menu setting as the switch does not seem to work.

I think I need anew bFlex and a replacement R2....anyone out there got any???????????

Steve


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

unsolder the switch and touch the bare wires together as it flashes at the start and let go? what happens then.
give us a ring if you like


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Deesta are you sure you have a momentary switch and that you didn't cook the contacts when soldering it, really easy to do if its a micro?

Edit, just read the top posts that didn't show when I hit the biew first unread button so ignore my question about the right switch.

Did you solder the switch in, if its just loose, as they come from Taskled, then it won't be making good enough contact to work


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

deesta, from the decriptionon you give of the power up process, I think you may have a push to break switch and not a push to make. Or the switch contacts are stuck in a closed position.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

deesta, please check the switch and the place on the bFlex that it is solderd to.
You sould NOT get a couple of slower flashes after the first power-up 3 second strobe.
Your switch is stuck in closed position or the solder points on the bFlex are conected to each other.

I have managed to get my bFlex light to do the same thing as yours by holding the button in as I plug the battery in.

Don't give up.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks betty,
I appreciate the effort you're going too. My girlfriends boss is an electronics engineer so he's going to have a good look at it for me and do a complete de-solder/clean/re-solder. Apparently he has lots of switches etc and will be able to test/check everything thooroughly.....fingers crossed. 
I did try it with the original taskled switch and the switch I bought from RS which is upposed to be a momentary, push to make...

Cheers, Steve


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve, 

I really feel for you mate. I know that feeling when you plug everything in and it doesn't work  Don't be too disheartened, I am sure the next build will go better


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks OBS,
I've been really disheartened by it...I need to spend some more money now too
Oh, well...it's all good practice I suppose.
I think I need to order a new bFlex to make sure everything is working as it should from scratch...


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

deester, my first bFlex job had to be done three times and I have been soldering tiny things for over 25 years. So don't be to disheartened.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys....I'm not gonna let it beat me!!! Will see what the engineer says then go from there...


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

FAO aaron: I've been doing a bit of doodling at work for your idea of making the light more awesomer (your word) and have come up witha pattern that I could engrave that might do the trick..... 
What do ya reckon???


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

That's so 'awesomer' I want it tattooed on my forehead :thumbsup:


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

yep , definitely awesomer :thumbsup:


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Phychedelic kind of awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

I've done a 3D rendition of my light to work out the area of the casing and it came in at 58" squared...how does that sound for heatsinking capabilities???


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Did mastercam allow you to work out the surface area? I think 10 per LED is the accepted norm so you should be fine. Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

deesta said:


> FAO aaron: I've been doing a bit of doodling at work for your idea of making the light more awesomer (your word) and have come up witha pattern that I could engrave that might do the trick.....
> What do ya reckon???


Thats even more than awesomer! Thats way awesomy in many far out ways!


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

I thought 10 per LED was for the XPE? (I'm not sure at what mA, maybe 700?) With an MCE wouldn't you need 40 per LED? (or less if driving them lighter)

Than again, most of the rules don't assume air flow.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

deesta said:


> Re: switch...
> 
> msxtr, you can get the switch from rs in spain. http://es.rs-online.com/web/ I think that is the link.
> if that does not work, do a google search for rs components. You should get www.rs-components.com, go there and then select Europe then Spain.
> ...


Hi, thanks for your help 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

No problemo....msxtr


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Zen,
Yes, the mastercam did work out the surface area for me. It was a bit of a chore because I had to produce all the individual surfaces for the fins and all the internal pockets etc. I'm not sure how accurate it is but I think it should be somewhere near.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Possibly good news...*

My engineer friend phoned last night and my 'blown' LED isn't blown at all...and I've got issues with 'dry' solder joints :madman:

He's going to do a full de-solder, clean then re-solder for me....fingers crossed it'll work now 

Should have it back later today or tomorrow so will when I know more. God, I hope it works!!!!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Mmmm dry joints that sounds like my knees after tonights ride 

My fingers are crossed for you too .
I cant believe how patient you are all this waiting


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

What exactly is a "dry" solder joint?

What do you have to do to get one, or more specifically, to avoid one?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

I think he means "cold" solder joint

per Wikipedia -


> If all metal surfaces are not properly fluxed and brought above the melting temperature of the solder in use, the result will be an unreliable 'cold soldered' joint.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah yes, 'cold' joint...that's what I meant!!! 

Mmmm dry joints that sounds like my knees after tonights ride....that's how I feel too!!
My R2 torches are ok but I'm itching to try my light out.....


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*A bit of non-light related news....*

I think I may have blown any chance of doing more lights last night...:madman:

Went and asked my girlfriend to marry me and she said yes :yikes: :yesnod: :eekster:

Any tips for surviving 'engaged' life??? How do I get out of wedding fairs?etc etc.....


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

You made your bed, now you get to sleep with her in it. 

Congrats!
(and my sympathies)


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

deesta said:


> I think I may have blown any chance of doing more lights last night...:madman:
> 
> Went and asked my girlfriend to marry me and she said yes :yikes: :yesnod: :eekster:
> 
> Any tips for surviving 'engaged' life??? How do I get out of wedding fairs?etc etc.....


deesta

Diy lights, soldering a bFlex, talk of lumens etc. usually have the opposite effect.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations Steve.

Been nice knowing you briefly through the forum 

You can get back into diy lights in 20 years when the kids have grown up .



any news on the Bflex


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys :0

I reckon I should be OK for a while with ligh building, hopefully!!! I've just bought her a ring so I'm in the good books for a while now....

Troutie: No news yet, he's gonna resolder this weekend so, hopefully I'll know by the start of next week. I won't need 'em soon lol


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

deesta said:


> I've just bought her a ring


Bought 
I thought titaniam was the new gold for rings you could have cnc ed one :ihih:


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

deesta said:


> Went and asked my girlfriend to marry me and she said yes :yikes: :yesnod: :eekster:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice work!


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

congrats deesta, 

My long suffering wife puts up with my lightning fast changes of interest pretty well, I think it was because I was a nut bag from Day one..... I lowered expectations. Maybe that will work for you


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*RIP bFlex...*

Well, my bFlex is dead :madman:

Ordered an new one from taskLED so hopefully will have my light up and running once that arrives....

But the wait has given me a bit of time to think about a new light.....I'm going to do a twin Q5/R2 helmet version of my light but using a 1000mAh buckpuck and simple On/Off switch...

More to follow :thumbsup:


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

deesta said:


> Well, my bFlex is dead :madman:


Bummer about the bflex....

Here you go.... vent :madmax: it's good for the soul


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

That makes me feel better...thanks salty!

I should have my new one v.soon so will get it done properly this time.....


----------



## glowinthedark (Jul 8, 2008)

troutie-mtb said:


> Congratulations Steve.
> 
> Been nice knowing you briefly through the forum
> 
> You can get back into diy lights in 20 years when the kids have grown up.


I'd laugh if I wasn't crying.

I have 2xR2 and 2xQ5 emitters, reflectors, lenses, glass covers, connectors ... and a 4 month, 4 and 6 year old. All this gear just sitting there and no time to work on them.

:cryin:

I might be able to post some build pics sometime in 2009 .. fingers crossed.

Oh yeah, congrats deesta ....


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks glow....

I'm not doing too bad at the moment, just bought her a big ring so she can't complain about my hobbies for a while!!!

Will look forward to your build pics


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Steve 
I dropped your housing in at the anodizers today .
to collect tuesday so you should have it back for next weekend .

You did say suprise you with the colour
You Are in touch with your feminine side  I hope


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey CHris,

Thanks for getting them done :thumbsup: 

I guess it's too late to change my mind about allowing you to surprise me with the colour??? Not sure about being in touch with my feminine side tho...or is it your way of testing the anodising for your future lights/brake levers etc etc???


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

I have just been haveing a look down your thread 
have yoiu a pic of your bike .

on the light there appears to be a bit missing the spacer 
for the mount was not in the package .


Oh by the way I am colourblind too


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

I do...that's my baby!! A little bit overkill for my winter riding but great fun all the same.

Oh, damn...just found that bit in the box of bits 
I thought I'd packed it..It may give a nice contrast though between the shiny aluminium and whatever colour casing's I'm gonna end up with lol

Colourblind eh? Me too, so that should solve any colour issues!! I did think my bike was green and gold til my 'fiancee' told me otherwise.....


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Here she is!!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*New bFlex has landed...*

Good news, finally!! Just had a delivery from the postman containing my new bFlex. :smilewinkgrin:

All I need to do now is solder it all together WITHOUT making the mistakes I made 1st time around....

Wish me luck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Get on it man....we're all waiting for beamshots!

JZ


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

deesta said:


> Good news, finally!! Just had a delivery from the postman containing my new bFlex. :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> All I need to do now is solder it all together WITHOUT making the mistakes I made 1st time around....
> 
> Wish me luck!!! :thumbsup:


I am sure it will all be plain sailing this time around but good luck none the less. We want beam shots by the time it is dark!!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks salty, unfortunately........

Did the wiring today on my new bFlex and I have exactly the same problem as last time!!!

Time to give up me-thinks


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Any chance you can post some pics of the whole setup 
closeups .


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

They're not too good I'm afraid Chris...but here you go.


----------



## peteoheat (Sep 29, 2008)

my bflex driver arrived in the post yesterday and I happen to have it in the office with me today. I noticed that you've used the solder points for the 'extra switch' SWA and SWB rather than the solder points for the original micro switch that the bflex is shipped with. I've no idea if that's an issue, just thought I'd mention it. Other than that I couldn't see anything wired incorrectly.

I just took a look over on the taskled forum for you and noticed that a chap over there had only one of his two LEDs lighting up and it turned out to be a short between the LED lead and the star base.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Why do I do it to myself???*

I've just received my newly anodised casings (Thanks to Troutie :thumbsup: ) and thought I'd just pop it all together to see what it's gonna look like....I'm impressed!!

Only, slightly, annoying thing is that the bloody thing doesn't work yet!!! aaaarrrgghhhhh:madman:

Peteoheat: thanks for spending some time checking I've been in touch with George and he said it doesn't matter which inputs you use for the switch.


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve, that's BLLLIIINNNGGG!!! I like the colour(s); Troutie's right about it being a surprise.

Oh, and congrats on your news!


----------



## kgardnez (Jan 31, 2004)

Awesome housing, can't wait to see these on the market!


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow! Your light looks cooler every time I see it:thumbsup:


----------



## SkUG (Feb 19, 2008)

Blimey, if i've not said it, i'll say again
Wow!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Hoots,man: Thanks very much, it's quite exciting!! My fiancee has gone full blown into wedding planning now!
I'm really chuffed with the colour, it look awesome, better in the flesh as the camera gives it a pink tinge  

Kurt: I'm currently trying to work out how much they would cost to produce so 'watch this space'  

Huffy, SkUG: Thanks guys...I'm really pleased with how the housing has turned out. Can't wait to get it fired up and out on the trail  

I'm going to use a cheap/simple driver just to get it all working...it's taken too bloody long and my current light are crap. I need to get this working asap or I may give up :nono:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve it looks great and like you said better in the flesh.

The guy who anodised it said he thought they were 2 different alloys as they came out of the tanks slightly different shades 

Damned expensive though


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris, yeah I think they were two different grades..it's all I could get my hands on at the time. I think the back is 7075 (aerospace grade) which would explain why the colour is better...Still looks great though.

Not as expensive as the postage though..  

Really appreciate you getting it done for me mate. I've ordered on of those drivers you recommended. Hopefully, that should make it work. I can send my other bFlexs back to George for testing....


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Dont give up deesta, thats a mega cool light you now have there. you'll have to let us know once you have a rough ballpark figure for the housings and lights


which will be first? youre wedding or the light working:lol:


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

You said you're not that electronically savy but I hope you do have a DMM. If you put it on diode check ( the setting that creates a audible beep) and check everywhere for continuity and grounds before you ever apply power it will save you from blowing boards.I never apply power to the builds until I've done those checks. It looks like you've got everything wired right so there has to be a short to ground somewhere.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks mofoki. I don't have one yet but will be geeting one asap


----------



## more10 (Oct 28, 2008)

It looks really cool Deesta. Good work. 
I found a list of the aluminum alloys is best to use for anodising. 
Knowledge for future projects.
View attachment Effects of Anodizing Different Alloys of Aluminum.pdf


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

More10: Thanks for that...It's really surprising the different grades of aluminium have on the anodising finish achieved. I think my front piece was 6082 grade and the rear was 7075 aerospace grade. I;ll try to stick to the 7075 in future


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, just aquired a multimeter too... Future Father-in-laws are useful after all


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*It's Alive.......*

Woo-hoo........................................... :eekster:  :eekster:

:drumroll:

I've just put my light together using a driver recommended by troutie :thumbsup: off ebay for £4.99. was very careful using my newly aquired multimeter. Checked/double checked and then triple checked everything and..........................

I have light!! One of my R2's is blown so have put a Luxeon in there for now (same dimensions with the Ledil optics which was lucky)....

Will give it a test run tomorrow and see how it performs...:yikes:

Thanks for having faith....just need to put it together with a bFlex so I can have some control!!!!


----------



## glowinthedark (Jul 8, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congrats.

Dare I say it ... I think it looks cooler upside down!

P.S. Could you post a link to the driver?


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

let me guess - one of these ?

Have to say, the light's looking good - been lurking on this thread and watching it develop over time, and as many, many others have said... WOW!


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks GITD, It does look kinda cool upside down...never looked at it that way before 

BigYin: Yep, that's the one. It's pretty basic but does the job...


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a couple of them myself last week - just thinking what to build to make reasonable use of them


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

They're really small  Might be suited to a compact helmet light, using just simple ON/Off switch???


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

I like compact lights with just an on-off switch  :thumbsup:










Hey - i've got access to a hacksaw, dremel and some wet-and-dry paper - that's pushing the envelope for my engineering prowess


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

TheBigYin said:


> I like compact lights with just an on-off switch  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thats probably why your build looks so neat and tidy, well done:thumbsup:


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Great stuff Steve glad you have finally got some lumens out of that thing .

I wondered about those drivers and ordered a couple to try .
they must be ok to pass the DEESTaRUCTION soldering test :lol:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Ho-ho-ho Chris.....:skep: Very funny  But also very true!!!

I'm really pleased to finally have got it working, although not as planned yet. But it will do til I can sort out the bFlex issues I seem to have.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Maiden Voyage success..*

Well, I have got it all working and took the light out for it's maiden voyage tonight. No beamshots I'm afraid as I forgot my camera :madman:

I was really impressed even though it's only using 2 R2's and an old Luxeon K2. My driver is also running @ 950mAh so should get a bit more light when I can wire in my Bflex. The K2 doesn't actually seem to do anything compared to the R2's. I'm running 2 spots and 1 flood (ledilLC1) optics and get a really good spread infront of the front wheel and good distance too from the spot.

I've got 3 Q5's to go in and will use the 2 R2's to make a helmet mounted light using my cheap driver. Will be getting my bFlex's back off George soon so, will get that wired in with the 3 Q5's and do some beamshots for ya...I know how much you all appreciate a good beamshot :thumbsup:


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great to hear Deesta, well done, except for the beam shots.

Did you think to ask George to prewire some leads onto the bFlex for you so it doesn't die again?


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Emu, I'll do some beamshots asap  I didn't think to ask George, I am keen to do it myself...I'm not gonna let the bFlex beat me. Plus, I have a multimeter now so can check everything BEFORE I connect the battery...

You need to learn the hard way sometimes I guess


----------



## riggsy (Jul 2, 2008)

thats awesome mate.... 

great work


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Oh My God.....it Actually Works!!!!!!*

Finally, after many failed attempts, my light/bFlex is now finally working properly :thumbsup:

I must've been doing something wrong but it's alive!

BIG thanks to raceer2 who sent me a pre-wired bFlex to try and it did the trick...

How do I go about doing some beam shots? I've only got a digital camera and not sure on the settings etc to use...

Help would be appreciated muchly.

Steve


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

deesta said:


> Finally, after many failed attempts, my light/bFlex is now finally working properly :thumbsup:
> 
> I must've been doing something wrong but it's alive!
> 
> ...


Can you get manual settings on your camera (i am assuming it is point and shoot). If so. Set it to f4.0, 4s ISO 100 (oh, and turn off the flash). Make sure you either put the camera on a tripod or you sit it on something solid so that the shots are clear and not blurry.

If you can figure out how to do it. Set the self timer so that if you shake the camera while pressing the button, it won't matter because the camera won't take the photo until a couple of seconds later.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dodgy beam shot...*

Ok, I've had a go at doing some beamshots but think I may have the settings wrong :madman:

This is the shot on low 

Might need a bit more help....I don't think I have a setting that will allow me to alter the shutter speed. It seemed to be capturing the image for ages


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

That is probably what it looks like on full power...


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

deesta said:


> Ok, I've had a go at doing some beamshots but think I may have the settings wrong :madman:
> 
> This is the shot on low
> 
> Might need a bit more help....I don't think I have a setting that will allow me to alter the shutter speed. It seemed to be capturing the image for ages


Hi Deesta, your camera (Sony DSC-P100 - per the Exif data in the pic above) does do manual. The instructions are on page 50-51 here, basically you should zoom all the way out and frame the pic, then do the following:

Turn the mode dial to M.

Set the ISO to 100, by pressing menu button, and moving over to ISO, use the up/down arrows to set it (you will probably want to set it back to auto when done).

Push the center circle button, then use <> to set the aperture (I suggest f2.8 - note that this will not be available unless you are zoomed all the way out), then use the up/down arrows to set the shutter speed (try 1 second to start and adjust from there - too bright go to a faster shutter, too dark and add some time to the shutter speed).

That should get you started with some repeatable results, though I am not sure what the preferred settings are (I think there was a post about the recommended shutter speed, aperture and ISO for beamshots somewhere). I suggest either a tripod or rest the camera somewhere since 1 second is pretty long for a handheld shot.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Now I'm freaked out..*

Ok, Huffy....how on earth do you know what camera I have????? But you are right...

I'll have a play now and stick up my results asap..

God, there's some clever buggers on here lol..


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

*Better beam shots.*

Ok, following Huffy's excellent description on how to use MY camera, here are some proper beam shots. They are pretty good reflection of the actual brightness of each setting.

There's a high/medium and low shot...The fence is about 40 feet away.


----------



## glowinthedark (Jul 8, 2008)

:band: :thumbsup:


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Awesome deesta... great to see light outta fab light !

ride on:thumbsup:


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

deesta said:


> Ok, Huffy....how on earth do you know what camera I have????? But you are right...


Hi Deesta, I am a camera nut so I installed this plugin for Firefox a while ago. It gives a lot of info on pics that contain "Exif" data including the type of camera they were shot with. It helped a lot when I was shopping for a digital SLR camera

Your pics turned out great, when I saw them I was thinking the medium shot was on high.. until I scrolled down


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Huffy,

Yeah, I'm really pleased with how they came out too. I think they may be a tad brighter than real life but the light output is very pleasing and a nice colour too....not too cold


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

deesta said:


> Thanks Huffy,
> 
> Yeah, I'm really pleased with how they came out too. I think they may be a tad brighter than real life but the light output is very pleasing and a nice colour too....not too cold


I just noticed the tint, very nice. I am sure I probably missed it somewhere in this thread, but were those R2's from Dealextreme? I have some on order from DX, so I can only hope to get some that look that good, the colors look more natural than my DX Q5 LED's which have a cool tint. The cool tint is nice too, but does not seem as "comfortable" a color of light.


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Huffy, 
they're actually Q5's WH tint, if I remember rightly. I blew one of my R2's earlier and couldn't get anymore R2's. I bought them off a guy on CPF (Bram) as he's Europe based and pretty good price wise too. He also supplied the Ledil LC1 optics I used.
Let me know if you need some details....

Steve


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad to see you finally got everything sorted, been following (well - okay - mostly lurking on) this thread since the first posting, and every twist and turn in it's development seems to have made things better and better. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Mr BigYin,
It's been a struggle but I've really enjoyed doing it. I've learned loads and have had heaps of help of you experts which has been gratefully received!! I'm just glad I got it workung properly before the nights draw out 
Can move onto the next project now and use my spare R2's and bFlex's to make a helmet light....Should have that one ready by next Christmas if this one was anything to go by lol


----------



## smudgemtbuk (Jul 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: well done deesta you've officially joined the club now  

A few of us are off up cannock chase next Tuesday evening if you want to give them a christening. Meet up around 7ish


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

deesta said:


> ...Can move onto the next project now and use my spare R2's and bFlex's to make a helmet light....


That's how it begins. Before you know it you've got a box of prototypes, all your mates are riding using your earlier designs, and when you go out to do beamshots you end up summoning alien beings :smilewinkgrin:

Still - have to say i'm looking forward to whatever comes out for the helmet light.


----------

